# Please Share your All-Time Best Biking Pics



## Roswell52 (Mar 25, 2008)

I like to ride and shoot pics. I also love to look at your Passion pics. My goal is to build a list of the best Passion rides, and then go ride as many as possible

Please post up *one* or *two* of your BEST ALL-TIME BIKE PICS and tell where you were riding, and a word or two about trail distance and difficulty. (Beginner, Intermediate, Advanced)

(unofficial rules...must be taken while biking...under the influence of anything is OK!)

Here's one of mine to get it rolling.

Great Smoky Mountains National Park, Cades Cove Loop Road, Townsend, TN - Paved/rough, 12 miles, Beginner to Intermediate)


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

i just started a thread in the NC forum Post up your favorite Photos of riding kakalaki style :thumbsup: might as well share 'em here as well

(Edit gotta play by the Rules i guess)...other shots i posted earlier *HERE*





Boy i wish i lived somewhere else ....  i can't count - first rule of the internet - there are no rules


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

It sucks where I live too. Sorry, comprehension issues... got all excited there.


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

Roswell52 said:


> Please post up *one* or *two* of your BEST ALL-TIME BIKE PICS and tell where you were riding, and a word or two about trail distance and difficulty. (Beginner, Intermediate, Advanced)
> 
> (unofficial rules...must be taken while biking...under the influence of anything is OK!)


Well, I have thousands of pics, however, I notice you said *ONE *or *TWO.*

This would have to be my favorite. We stopped on the way back from Douthat VA at a
place called Gaudineer Knob near Bartow, WV and rode the 1/2 mile loop past this
overlook. This trail would be (Easiest), narrow gravel path. Was mainly after the view.
The photos from Douthat a day before was awesome, however I think this one was nicer.









I'll at least throw in one from our ride to Spruce Knob WV and Huckleberry Trail. The loop is about 15 miles and varies from some gravel road to extremely difficult (Advanced Only) 
rocks and roots for miles. Camera went off accidently while getting the strap untangled
from my hydration pack.









ODN


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

One or two?

Difficult, this is. I'll theme it down to "All-Time (favorite) zipping through Aspen Pics"









Meadow Mountain Loop, Minturn, CO









South Boundary Trail, betwixt Angel Fire and Taos, NM


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Brado, very nice pics but I think you got a little carried away with the quantity. That said, I would love to get back to North Carolina and spend a few weeks there.

I will keep it to the one or two requested; one from here in New Hampshire and the other of my son in Fruita five years ago.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

This one is my personal favorite. Cannonsburg Ski Area in West MI. Self timer shot.


----------



## Rez (Nov 15, 2006)

These are the only shots I have on the office computer but they always bring a smile to my face. The look on the wife's was priceless.

Hopefully radair recognizes the location.



I also like this one for commentary.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

radair said:


> Brado, very nice pics but I think you got a little carried away with the quantity. That said, I would love to get back to North Carolina and spend a few weeks there.
> 
> I will keep it to the one or two requested; one from here in New Hampshire and the other of my son in Fruita five years ago.


sorry rob, got caught up in the passion i guess - plus i knew just two of mine had no chance against Anthony's


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Wow, some of you suck at following rules.



> Please post up *one* or *two* of your BEST


I'm not a great photog, I don't live in the mountains, and I don't have a good camera, but I've always liked this one.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Rez said:


> I also like this one for commentary.


 I bet you never tried wearing that shirt off the trail!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

I've really got to get out for some better photos, but this trail has some great Florida scenery (Sand Pine located at Alafia in FL). There was a controlled burn done here not too long ago and the palmettos are really starting to grow back. Makes for a nice contrast between the charred pine trees and the bright/vibrant green of the newly sprouting plantlife:


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

anthonys said:


> One or two?
> 
> Difficult, this is. I'll theme it down to "All-Time (favorite) zipping through Aspen Pics"


Just did Meadow mountain the other day. The moment I saw your picture I knew it was Meadow mountain. Funny. Great ride!


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Here's one I had around... Rabbit Ears Pass, Steamboat, CO.

Had to edit cause a roadie was stalking me!


----------



## hizzity (Mar 2, 2006)

Canadian front range. and I am going to break the rules because there should never be a limit on awesome pics.


----------



## Rez (Nov 15, 2006)

PissedOffCil said:


> I bet you never tried wearing that shirt off the trail!!! :thumbsup:


Yeah, being a guy i don't think I would be caught died wearing that shirt. Don't know who the rider is. But she definitily rocks IMO.

I'm sure we could find one in your size.


----------



## Jaysun71 (Mar 6, 2005)

Here's a couple from Red Feather Lakes, CO

View attachment 379396


View attachment 379397


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)




----------



## cooldaddy (Jan 28, 2004)

mmmm another repost thread... I'll play... 




























(I can't count)


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm new at the pics.

Mr. AnthonyS himself on Porcupine Rim. I think this one is cool because you can't see whats on the other side of the rock. Not much to put the front tire on.










Hangover ride. Kokopelli loops.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry, where is that?


----------



## General Hickey (Jan 6, 2008)

pro said:


> Sorry, where is that?


Fruita


----------



## amtbr (Dec 26, 2005)

Ape Canyon, WA


----------



## Cycle Nomad (Aug 30, 2005)

Don't be afraid of the dark.:thumbsup: 


Single speed in Autumn.


----------



## HandyMan (Feb 25, 2008)

Definately not up to par with most of these, but I'll bite anyways


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Up high, was part of a ride trying to connect two trails that looked close on the map. Didn't pan out, but was an excellent ride otherwise. Somewhere up and around Vasquez Peak in Colorado. It was long, it was hard. No idea on mileage. Not something I'd send a new rider on.










In Moab, some freeform slickrock playtime. The ride can vary from super short to super long, beginner to super hard just depending on route and lines chosen. This particular day was in the middle of the road.


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

I like these posts. Since my riding has encompassed two completely different regions I'll do two..

Jisch should recognize this one.. I love the landscapes around there. Sometimes at night I'd get all creeped out thinking about ichabod crane..



Closer to where I am now, this is a bit further north though.



Something like that.. I miss New England riding right now..


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

a couple from the Maze in Utah:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Jessep said:


> I like these posts. Since my riding has encompassed two completely different regions I'll do two..
> 
> Something like that.. I miss New England riding right now..


Since we pretty much swapped places, I know how you feel. I miss the high speed descending out there, but wouldn't trade the technical funtime here for that!

Cross-stuntry riding kicks ass.


----------



## smithadventures (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a few from a recent Colorado Trail ride.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

*Some Central Cali SIngletrack*

:thumbsup:


----------



## grannyannie (Jun 5, 2004)

Okay, I'll put two up. both from Fruita this spring/summer. can't complain about living where I love to ride.

1. Prime cut
2. Horsethief


----------



## jay80424 (Jan 1, 2008)

...


----------



## jay80424 (Jan 1, 2008)

Long weekend in a rented Crested Butte 3 bedroom


----------



## WVKayaker (May 20, 2008)

*West Virginia and Pennsylvania*

Can't compete with the ones already posted, but here's a few from some recent rides in WV and PA,

Douglas Falls, Blackwater Canyon Trail, Tucker County, WV
Just a couple steps off the trail provided this Post Card Pic.










Cassleman River on The Great Allegheny Passage Trail, PA


----------



## lawndale (Jul 9, 2008)

i love this picture i was going down a trail called marsh within 3 feet of me two barn owls flew in front of me i was amazing to see those birds


----------



## wayodh (Nov 13, 2004)

This is PERU (around Cusco):


----------



## Shepherd Wong (Apr 24, 2005)

One of my favorites from I street in Slc.


----------



## kenni (Jan 20, 2008)

not quite Fruita or Moab but heres a picture from a holiday i had with some mates in Sierra Nevada mountains inSpain with www.ciclo montana. com 
just the best riding ive ever tried to ride


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

Durn nice pics from folks! Fun to try to capture some of the fun, eh?

Here are a couple from this spring.

First: Grand Junction
Second: Moab

--Greg


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Rez said:


> These are the only shots I have on the office computer but they always bring a smile to my face. The look on the wife's was priceless.
> 
> Hopefully radair recognizes the location...


Ahh, I spent many hours over 4 different days moving those stones into place. Very satisfying every time I ride over them. I'm glad they bring a smile to your face too, Rez!


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

Some great pictures in this thread.
Here are a couple;
The obligatory Moab, porc rim trail
A trail almost literally in my backyard, Jemez mtns northern NM
White Mesa NM


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Houston Texas.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

So many photos to sort through... Here are some pics just from the past couple of weeks:


----------



## dhz (May 16, 2004)

*Here's mine*

1. somewhere in Fruita










2.Joe's Ridge


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

L- Flagstaff. Nice 4 hour ride on some obscurish trails. Quite technical. Perhaps 20 miles.

R- Entrada Bluffs, Kokopelli Trail @ sunrise. Easy, unless you ride it in 17.5 hours end-to-end, as when this was taken.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

i have thousands, here are a couple. front range rockies, alberta.


----------



## jervana (May 25, 2008)

Great shots everyone. I've made it a habit to bring a camera with me on rides just so that I can capture a really cool biking moment.:thumbsup:


----------



## rydog9991 (Jan 17, 2008)

Mt. St. Helens/Ape Canyon


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*Saturday*



Jessep said:


> Jisch should recognize this one...


I rode that section on Saturday - for the record - one dab and there's a new log in the middle that will be a good challenge for me (tripoded it today, but I'll get it next time!).

John


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

Undisclosed trail Santa Cruz, CA







Little Rock Mesa, UT (Gooseberry in the back)


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

by the way after uploading my pics look like crap???


----------



## jd3 (Nov 17, 2005)

Red Rocks, Colroado Springs, CO.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Here are some from a Utah/Colorado trip


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

whee.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

*I got nothin'.*

Wow. Some amazing pics. So glad some of the pros have chimed in. Terrific shots Grannie, anthonys, etc. No wonder you get published so frequently.

I'm a little fuzzy on the rules. The title suggests best bike pics. The instructions suggest pics of best bike trails... or do I have to try and do both?

Hey Greg, where in GJ is this photo taken. Looks like the lunch loops area but I rode most of that system last April and don't remember that section. Looks like a great techy sequence. Nice shot.


----------



## fritZman (Jan 9, 2004)

Here's my two favorite.

1) St Lucia 
2) My son on a local trail in Ottawa Canada


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

So many pictures. I had to think up some limits. So pictures from this season and the backyard only. First picture is basically the exit of my favourite backyard descend that ends right at the Léman. Second pictures shows me when I still believed the Netherlands where going to take the EuroCup…


----------



## jervana (May 25, 2008)




----------



## cgreen9761 (Jan 19, 2008)

Racoon Mountain, TN on the cliffs


----------



## Ridge Rider 29 (Jun 6, 2008)

Rainbow Rim Trail - Grand Canyon North Rim last month


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

KRob said:


> Hey Greg, where in GJ is this photo taken. Looks like the lunch loops area but I rode most of that system last April and don't remember that section. Looks like a great techy sequence. Nice shot.


Thanks.

You are correct. It's quite near the now-famous Free Lunch. Doesn't look like that when you're riding it.

--Greg


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

ILLINOIS! cove hollow trail,carbondale ILLINOIS!










































i too think there should be no limit on pics, words maybe, but never pics.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

This is not easy...

bike related and 1 or 2, you say.










and


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

cgreen9761 said:


> Racoon Mountain, TN on the cliffs


Ok- I'm def. visiting Raccoon this fall. It's been on my short list for a while - this pic made up my mind.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Scenery aint the best, but I love how this one came out - had to cut it down alot to upload though... still not bad:


----------



## KBZ77 (Mar 10, 2005)

Great shots, I'm always impressed with and inspired by the quality of pictures on here. 
My two are from this year:

Fruita








American Lakes Trail near Cameron Pass, CO


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

KBZ77 said:


> Great shots, I'm always impressed with and inspired by the quality of pictures on here.
> My two are from this year:
> 
> Fruita
> View attachment 380652


KBZ - that's on Zippity isn't it? I came down that chute last year on a hardtail with hot brakes - about killed my buddy that was stading just beyond where the 3 chutes converge when my fork bottomed. Good fun!!

Here's a few of mine:
Fruita - Kessel Run


Fruita - Joes Ridge (I think?)


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

so

hard

to

limit







Midwest represent!


----------



## KBZ77 (Mar 10, 2005)

> KBZ - that's on Zippity isn't it?


Yep indeed, Zippity. Great Trail. Here's one more from a bit higher. I've seen a couple from this angle already in this thread:


----------



## Kevin Kyle Tidemand (Jul 30, 2008)

*waiting for clouds*

Cloud peak wilderness


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

how did this thread die?

I like this picture...









Oh and I finally worked out how to do it proper, so i can upload the full version of the last one (though both work well).


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)




----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

*Hey from a fellow Ottawa mtber*



fritZman said:


> Here's my two favorite.
> 
> 1) St Lucia
> 2) My son on a local trail in Ottawa Canada


Nice photos! Is the second one from Kanata Lakes?


----------



## JakeB. (Jul 22, 2008)

grannyannie said:


> Okay, I'll put two up. both from Fruita this spring/summer. can't complain about living where I love to ride.
> 
> 1. Prime cut
> 2. Horsethief


Nice photography Anne... I'm jealous of your location and gear.
(BTW: I have the same blu template for my wedding site.)

I'm new to MTBing, but not so new at photography. 
Hopefully I'll get out one of these times and not be so tired at the end of riding that I can go back out with my camera.


----------

